# 55 gallon angelfish tank



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys. right know I have a pair of angelfish in my 29 gallon community tank with 5 black skirt tetras and 3 bleeding heart tetras. One angels a wild morph and the others a marble.I love these angelfish to death and would love to put them in a 55. 8) They started in a ten, then 20, then 29, and hopefully they will end in a 55. :thumb: 
any suggestions for hardy Sa cichlids that could go with them. I also want to add one more angelfish to the group. :-?


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

dwarf cichlids go fine with angels. They also occupy a different water column, the angels stay near the top, the other cichlids near the bottom. Apistogramma species are a good choice, some are easier to take care of then others. Blue rams are too, but you wanted hardy.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Can also go keyholes or dwarf acaras like curviceps.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

forgot about curviceps..I'll recommend them, more peaceful and hardy than apisto's.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Laetacara curviceps seem like a good idea. Maybe 4 of them so I could get a pair or two if im lucky. hey I was lucky with the angelfish pair. :lol:

Ok any cichlids I could add that are slightly larger than angels or is that out of the question? I was thinking a severum, festivum, jurupari or sumthin?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

rrcoolj said:


> Laetacara curviceps seem like a good idea. Maybe 4 of them so I could get a pair or two if im lucky. hey I was lucky with the angelfish pair. :lol:
> 
> Ok any cichlids I could add that are slightly larger than angels or is that out of the question? I was thinking a severum, festivum, jurupari or sumthin?


I think a pair of Angels and 4 curviceps would be it for the cichlid component of your tank.

I would never recommend keeping a severum in a 55 gallon, even by itself.

Festivum and Angelfish occupy the same level of the water column, and I would be concerned about aggression between the two species.

Santanoperca species (jurupari) require very clean water conditions, very similar to discus, just without the higher temperatures. It is also recommended they be kept in groups of 5 or more, and are best kept in 6 foot+ tanks.

So I think your better off looking at what dither fish and catfish you could look at adding to the tank.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh okay. i just want to give my angelfish the best kind of tankmates posssible. Thanks for the help u guys.


----------

